# freecycle slow?



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hey is it just me or is freecyle slow almost all the time?????:bash::bash:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fancy having a go at saying something that makes sense?


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Meko said:


> fancy having a go at saying something that makes sense?


what im saying is it just my computer/ internet or is freeclycle always slow!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

so not reptile hobby related?

depends how you mean by 'slow' they send emails out when a moderator sees it and authorises it. If a moderator isn't on for 2 hours then you'll get two hours of emails through.


----------

